# Semi finals Hockey NHL playoffs



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2014)

Rangers kicked ass lots of goals. what a game. 7 more wins to what we need a Cup.


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2014)

They seem to be getting on a roll.


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2014)

If the Rangers keep putting the puck on net like they did in game 1 - this series is the Rangers in 5 games!

 Like I said in the now defunct Bruins 2014 playoff thread - Price looked way better on paper then he actually played in the Bruins series and was a HUGE beneficiary of a ridiculous number of blocked shots by the Habs defensemen AND the Bruins hitting, but not getting a favorable bounce, the goal post and crossbar iron at least a dozen times in that series.

By far and away as of yet, Price ISN'T the "hottest" goalie still alive in the cup. And as we all have seen many times over, the hottest goalie is often holding the cup in June!


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> If the Rangers keep putting the puck on net like they did in game 1 - this series is the Rangers in 5 games!
> 
> Like I said in the now defunct Bruins 2014 playoff thread - Price looked way better on paper then he actually played in the Bruins series and was a HUGE beneficiary of a ridiculous number of blocked shots by the Habs defensemen AND the Bruins hitting, but not getting a favorable bounce, the goal post and crossbar iron at least a dozen times in that series.
> 
> By far and away as of yet, Price ISN'T the "hottest" goalie still alive in the cup. And as we all have seen many times over, the hottest goalie is often holding the cup in June!



This I why I was glad when they got rid of Tortorella; they just did not shoot enough with him as coach.

Ranger power play could be a lot better; Lundqvist is hot.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2014)

PRICE mthe goalie out rest of our playoff series.


----------



## twinplanx (May 19, 2014)

^Maybe the Habs can get Halak to do an encore.... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2014)

Go Rangers, 2-1 end first.

Henrik as been out of his mind!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Go Rangers, 2-1 end first.
> 
> Henrik as been out of his mind!


+1 He is the MVp of game semand series so far. First five minties was scary.


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2014)

Rangers making a lot of good plays, taking a lot of good shots.


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2014)

Henrik 40 saves. Wow.

Rangers in control for the moment, 2-0.


----------



## JimG. (May 22, 2014)

2-2 end regulation. MTL playing well. Rangers playing tough.

Nail biter.


----------



## JimG. (May 22, 2014)

That was a quick OT.

2-1 series lead, let's see how the Rangers respond. Tokarski won this game for MTL.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2014)

i went to sleep before third period started. It was a much tigher game. A lot of callls i didnt agree with my the refs in first two peroilds. I expect this be a long seriers.


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> i went to sleep before third period started. It was a much tigher game. A lot of callls i didnt agree with my the refs in first two peroilds. I expect this be a long seriers.



Give their goalie credit. Let's see if he can keep it up. 

Tight games are a good thing; I don't want any sweeps. I want the Rangers to keep playing, not sit around for 5-6 days after a sweep.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2014)

Ot about to start. lets go Rangers score quicly please


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2014)

OT win Hank  thanks ror all the great saves. Awesoke that Martin Saint scores wonning goal in OT.:flag:


----------



## JimG. (May 26, 2014)

Another tough one. Opposite result from game 3 but the same kind of game. Big win for the Rangers.


----------



## JimG. (May 27, 2014)

Stepan, playing with a broken jaw (!!!), scores to tie the game 1-1. Go Rangers!


----------



## JimG. (May 27, 2014)

5-4 end second...Lundqvist pulled after going down 4-1, Tokarski gives it back.

Poor goaltending on both sides. Weird game, Stepan should break his jaw more often.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2014)

rough game

unfortunately, I think it's pretty obvious that the Ranger's will be without the services of Moore for the remainder of the series....equally as ugly and pointless of a hit as Prust from Montreal a couple games back.

As much as I'd love to see the Ranger's knock out Montreal in game 6, I've got a feeling this is going 7.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

opI not surprise. both teams i tjink are better then most belive. Hank has to have average gamr every fee years it be a fun sdries so far. i tink we have do it next game at MSG . Game 7 ij Moontrellla w2ill be very tough Lets go Ragers.


----------



## JimG. (May 28, 2014)

Rangers have taken poor penalties. 

The Moore hit was stupid, especially since Stepan had his best game of the series after the broken jaw. 

I also believe MTL has gotten the better of the officiating which has been spotty as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2014)

Hank with the shut ou:beer:r


What a vreat year it has been for NY hickey  . i remeber our team from 20 years ago and think this team is also as good. Lets go Rangers.


----------



## JimG. (May 29, 2014)

Great win! Henrik comes back strong with the shutout! And no stupid penalties.

We get to really care about June hockey this season; now who will they play?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2014)

JimG. said:


> now who will they play?



Normally, I'd say, whoever I'm rooting for because as a Boston fan, you never want to see NY teams win anything.

....but, I got a lot of respect for this Ranger's team. 

Go Rangers!


----------



## 4aprice (May 30, 2014)

Congrat's to the Ranger's.  That's the way to shut down a team as Montreal didn't even muster a sniff in the 3rd.  It's Lundquist's time to shine.  Saves like the one in the 2nd win cups.   The NHL (and NBC) must be salivating at the thought of a NY-LA, though NY-CHI won't be too shabby either.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (May 30, 2014)

I fear both Chicago and LA...but I think I would rather play Chicago.

When LA plays well they are almost unbeatable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 5, 2014)

we need to sjppt puck more. Some of teak played well and soke not so much. i think Hank gets shut out for game 2 . Lets Go Rangers.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

Gotta root for the kings since quick went to the same college I did. And let's face it, the rangers are a New York sports team. Rooting for them while originally being from boston is high treason


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2014)

That was a very tough loss...Rangers played well especially in the first period but LA does not give up. They dominated the 3rd and you could see that loss coming in the OT.

Not depressed yet but LA lived up to my fears and they didn't even play their best.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Rooting for them while originally being from boston is high treason



Ha ha.  I've committed heresy all spring long.  As a NJ Devil fan I should be rooting against the Ranger's but I'm not.  2012 swept the bitterness of 1994 away and now I feel as if Why should I root against them for some other team from accross the country that I couldn't care less about?  Having the Ranger's in the final is good for the NHL.  I know many long time faithful Ranger fans who are good folk and am happy to see them enjoying their ride. (I grew up a NYR fan as well before the Dev's).  I still bleed Black and Red, and will get back to rooting against them in the next season, but without saying "let's go Ranger's" wish them and NY the best of luck.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2014)

NY/LA good for the NHL whoever wins.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 8, 2014)

2 Ot loss.for Rangers what a way end the game thanks refs. At least next two games are in NY.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry Ranger fans but this is looking a lot like 2012.  All you can do now is look at it as "one game at a time".  Hey the Devs came back and took 2 before the Bernier penalty buried them so its not over till the final horn sounds.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks 4aprice. It was good experience for them and for once we have a team of talented not over the hill players. I think this team will be good for a few seasons.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 10, 2014)

Not looking good I agree. Rangers have not gotten any breaks this series. 

Just hope Rangers can prevent the celebration at MSG tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 11, 2014)

Hank wins the game no sweep.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup, no sweep.

Henrik was the best player on the ice.

And the Rangers got a few breaks tonight.


----------



## moresnow (Jun 14, 2014)

Tough loss. The Rangers played well in OT but couldn't close the deal.

Nice to will the cup at home I guess.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jun 14, 2014)

LA clearly played hard the whole series...so did the Rangers.

Those were all tough and very hard fought games. But the Rangers couldn't close the deal and they had as many chances as LA did. I say that knowing LA dominated the majority of the ice time. Plain and simple a better team.

Disappointed but head held high. They were a bounce or 2 away from playing another game.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

Ranger s win 8 in a row.!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2015)

Rangers played great today beating Pittsburgh!!!


----------

